# New update



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone has gotten the new update yet. I am in the East Coast so i don't expect it until friday. ( so i'm told they usually start west coast to east). I was just wondering if the SL problem has been fixed. i am getting so annoyed at all episodes being recorded.

Has everything that was promised appeared. Please let me know i am dying to find out.

Thank you


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

What makes you so sure its coming Fri.? We wait a long time hear in the east.


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

I was told that it would start January 9th, today. In MI, but it hasn't come yet. I have a R15-300, and nearly nothing has worked since the west coast roll out (except previously recorded items work just fine). Series Link, selected recordings, even live buffer don't work. Even the occasional channel lock up where only the banner changes (pic stays the same, requiring a red button reset). Hope springs eternal with this new software....:sure:


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

My -300 got the update by 02468 forcing. My -500 still hasn't. It's there for the -300's to get.


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

With past releases, I know it's usually 6 - 7 weeks later that I see after it has started rolling out on the west coast. 

As someone else said...us east coasters will be waiting a LONG while....

What's annoying for me, I had it on my -300, was able to force it back around Thanksgiving. The 300 took a crap New Years weekend. I've got a 500 now and will probably be waiting a little while for the update.


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

I heard that the the rollouts will begin on the 9th and end on the 12th. This is my first DVR. i had it installed on the 30th of December. So far no complaints except the horrible instructions and the series link problem. i was hoping to get this update soon.


----------



## rabi (Feb 10, 2006)

what new update?


----------



## spamstew (Feb 16, 2006)

As of 7.00 AM, my R-15 did not receive the latest update.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

Mrpalmer420 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has gotten the new update yet. I am in the East Coast so i don't expect it until friday. ( so i'm told they usually start west coast to east). I was just wondering if the SL problem has been fixed. i am getting so annoyed at all episodes being recorded.
> 
> Has everything that was promised appeared. Please let me know i am dying to find out.
> 
> Thank you


Are we talking versions that already have been posted by Earl or are we talking something new??????????


----------



## Larry Daughtrey (Feb 14, 2006)

Be careful what you wish for friends!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

tonyc said:


> Are we talking versions that already have been posted by Earl or are we talking something new??????????


Versions already posted. The last R15 updates that began in December never were completed. They were halted over the holidays, and are now being restarted.

Carl


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

My R15-500 recieved an update last nite. Now I have some 10FA I think it is and everything is much quicker. I was having a 5 second delay response from the remote to the DVR now it is great.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

spamstew said:


> As of 7.00 AM, my R-15 did not receive the latest update.


Your signature has your R15-500 with 10FA which I beleive is the latest update.


----------



## spamstew (Feb 16, 2006)

Car1181 said:


> Your signature has your R15-500 with 10FA which I beleive is the latest update.


I changed my signature this morning. I guess it updates all my signatures from previous posts.


----------

